# hitching by cop



## jade

When I was hitching through Minnesota trying to get from Minneapolis to St.Cloud via I94, some douche picked us up and dropped us off the highway ten, which is a local highway cover towns with a population of about 200 or less. It was the same in every town, dirty look, "get a job, take a cab" in one town the cops came because someone reported us, suspecting us to be runnaways, which is really funny because i'm 20, and my bf is 22, the cops gave us a ride to the next town, and for the next three towns until St.Cloud, I just went up to the cops, told them I was roadtripping with friends, but they stranded my bf and I, and took our money, and the cops gave us a ride to the next town. This work for 4 consecutive towns. So when the train doesn't stop where you need it, this method comes in pretty handy.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

I've done this across town before. From near the court-house headed home. Told a cop I got subpoenaed by the D.A. as a witness in an assault case (was true), but I was broke and couldn't get a ride home. Guy didn't ask anymore questions and said he would find me a ride. Got a ride in a new Charger cop car. I will tell you those things got more leg room in back then the old Caprice one I rode in on the way to jail last time.


----------



## creativitysucks

I've never asked a cop for a ride, but I have been given rides from cops when caught on the highway walking. Of course I try to not walk the highway, but sometimes it's necessary. My rule of thumb is to be upbeat and polite to any cop who stops me on the road. That depends on why they stopped me, of course!


----------



## marc

cops never want to give me a ride, when they give me shit for walkin the interstate i ask for a ride to the next exit and they usually laugh at me and tell me to get walking and get off on the next exit or im goin to jail


----------



## distro

my girlfriend a friend and i got a ride outside of steamboat springs Colorado. someone reported me laying in the middle of the street or some shit. it was funny though cause we all had like 10 inch buck knives on us.


----------



## Monkeywrench

It really depends on where I am, and my current state of "crust". In PA, several state troopers and even a Sheriff's deputy or whatever gave me and road dog nice long rides--either to the next exit, on-ramp, or town at the edge of their jurisdiction. 

In Delaware, one particularly militant asshole saw me on an interstate, knew that either side of the road had uncrossable water and told me he was turning around and if he saw me, I'd go to jail for tresspassing. Right as he was about to get me, someone pulled over and gave me a 2 mile ride to the next exit. 

Fuck Delaware. 
..and ask for flares. Some cops love giving them out.


----------



## marc

can you get a trespassing charge for being on the interstate?


----------



## distro

im guessing if the sign says no walking.


----------



## Meske

Once I was driving in High Springs, FL and got pulled over for passing in a no passing zone (sneaky no light cop car right behind me). I had a little too much to drink based on the cops follow the finger with the flashlight in your eyes test. Fortunately he didn't give me a dui, but he actually gave me a ride a few miles down the road to where I needed to go...talk about being lucky. He told me he was running for sheriff when he dropped me off. I hope he got elected... Best cop ever.


----------



## headwound

There's been plenty of times where the only rides I'll get all day are from cops taking me to the next town over or just out of their jurisdiction. Most the time they'll just run your names, ask for any weapons, then shoot the shit with you while on your way. When we were hitching into New Orleans just a few weeks ago a cop picked me and my two friends up, dropped us off somewhere, came back and gave us a ride to the NOLA Airport, then gave us a 20 to take the bus into town. We couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## veggieguy12

These are some interesting posts... would have been fully relevant to follow under the thread "Travel by Cop".


----------



## panik

I've gotten a few rides with cops...once when I was still ike 18, outta philly and he gave me 20 bucks. This other time me and bryanpaul were...somewhere? somewhere it's illegal to hitchhike and actually enforced. he picked our stinky asses up and our dog and our bag of beer and we fricken SPILLED beer in his car. well it busted. we were apologetic and he's just like "It's fine, I've had a lot worse messes made in here."
Just recently we got pulled off our train (SOMEHOW they saw us...) in greensborro on the way to lynchburg and the cops were really awesome. They drove us out of town and it was raining bad. The one cop said if we waited for him to get off work at like 10 pm he and his wife would come drive us like 2 hours up to lynchburg. we just got out in some town on the virginia border because it was really awkward. but stilll! 

Oh yeah when I first started traveling me and these two other kids got a ride from baltimore to philly after rolling into an IM terminal thing and very non-sneakily/very frantically trying to get out unnoticed. Gave us money and food and stuff too. 
I've actually gotten a few other rides when I was alone by cops, but they were less eventful, "out of my jurisdiction" type things.


----------



## Stope

Riding with a cop to get somewhere (besides jail) never crossed my mind. None of the cops I've been around have ever seemed even remotely interested in the idea.


----------



## Chewbacka

I've only gotten a ride from a cop once. It was leaving some party in a fucked up town. Drunk and stoned like a motherfucker, he stopped us hitch hiking up the mountain. Gave all four of us a ride towards where we were going. Didn't want him to drop us off to close because we didn't want him knowing where we were really going. Other then that, I try and avoid cops as much as I can. You never know when it's that douche bag of a cop trying his best to fuck over a street kid. I'd rather walk miles and miles then take a chance of running into that asshole cop.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

headwound said:


> There's been plenty of times where the only rides I'll get all day are from cops taking me to the next town over or just out of their jurisdiction. Most the time they'll just run your names, ask for any weapons, then shoot the shit with you while on your way. When we were hitching into New Orleans just a few weeks ago a cop picked me and my two friends up, dropped us off somewhere, came back and gave us a ride to the NOLA Airport, then gave us a 20 to take the bus into town. We couldn't stop laughing.



you meet a kid name Shark Boy in Nola?


----------



## Panoramicperspective

flaressss - > see now that's a good idea 
Could be used for fun or safety , getting in touch with someone near by 
good ideas man


----------



## Panoramicperspective

Cops pretty much not my favorite run in ; however on the road none of them have hassled me too bad.
The casual what are you doing and don't you know -> i am walking and yea of course i know ....but tell me anyway
The looks some cops have on their faces when yew try and explain you're on a public road vary 
hmm
as do all people
Got a ticket for walking the parkway north to get to a job the next morning. Pleaded guilty as i wouldn't be in the area again soon and got a letter in the mail the other day saying they dropped the charge/
Pretty sweet deal , so thanks copper man


----------



## headwound

ThrashAndBurn said:


> you meet a kid name Shark Boy in Nola?



Yeah, he was travelling with a crew of kids in a van heading to Austin. I had to convince them not to kick my drunk friends ass or something. Why do you ask?


----------



## RnJ

I've gotten only rides and never trouble from the Ontario Provincial Police. In Northeast US, I've got only trouble and zero rides from the police.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

I've got lots of cop rides out of jurisdiction or to the next exit. This one time though I got stuck at an exit on the NY thru-way with a police station like 10 feet past the toll booth. By the third day I got pissed and pushed though some woods and hopped a tall fence. Then I walked 3 miles down the highway before i started hitching just to get away from the area. 10 min. into hitching a cop picked me up. I figured they would drive me to the next town which would be great, but they actually turned around and dropped me off in the same goddamn town.


----------



## JoshyWashy

after a concert in bonner springs, me and my cousin walked up to a gas station with a cop parked there and asked him for a ride down the highway to my house and he was just like "sure, give me a sec" and went back to smoking his cigarette and hitting on the gas station attendant for a minute then took us home.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

i do it all the time because if i cant get a ride after 3 hours im not going to sit on the side of on ramp playing with my dink so i start walking ...the trick is..is no matter how freaked out or miserble u are..always b smiling..b cheerful..act innocent..naive..and dont ask for the ride..the less u ask the more they give


----------



## Diagaro

I cannot count on both hands the number of times that a cop has picked me up - after the cursory warrant check and rarely a pat down they are usually more than happy to take you to the edge of there jurisdiction/zone.

Even had them buy me food/pay ferry tolls/busfare/even beer!!!


----------



## vandalette

Last time me and my boyfriend got a ride from a cop was when we got pulled us off our train that stopped in an intersection. We were so confused on why it stopped right there. Trying our hardest to be incognito in the second to last grainer car with all the honking impatient cars. But someone called the cops reporting that we were on the train. The cop pulls us off and we see a shit load of black smoke from the front of the train, it had apparently caught on fire! The cop was cool and said he didn't care we were on there but couldn't let us back on and drove us 40 miles to the next truck stop. He was pushin 80 the entire time. It was a pretty bad ass ride.


----------



## vagabond719r

Late again: My road dog I were in Rifle Colorado along I 70 and got picked up by a judge. He drove us into Green River. Another time, early in the morning after a night of bottle after bottle of Thunderbird, I found myself with half my clothes ripped off and bruises, still wreaking of wine. When I realized that hitchhiking practically nude, I hailed a cop down, and instead of giving me a ride, he took me to jail and gave me a jumpsuit. It sucked because it was a Friday, in small town Bama.


----------



## RideMoreTrains

it depends on what part of the country i am in. down south where i mostly hang cops can be a hassle while hitchhiking. i had a local cop in Alabama make we walk to the next town which was roughly 15 miles away. he said if he caught me with my thumb out i was going to jail, and he road by about every 10 minutes. i still flung my thumb out anyway, and eventually went in the woods for the night and ended up getting a ride the next day. i've had similar incidents happen to be in Georgia, Florida, and South Carolina, however I have also had cops give me rides in all those states too. On numerous occasions I have had state troopers drive me 1 or 2 hours down the road, or all the way down the stretch of highway they patrol which sometimes can be a long ride. i had local cops in South Carolina give me a ride to one town, and when i got to the next town he called that department, and i got a ride from them too. i'd say i get a ride from 2 out of every 10 cops that stop me while hitchhiking. The rest just run my name and tell me to keep hitching, or kick rocks and start walking. When they stop me i always half jokingly ask for a ride and surprisngly sometimes it works if you just let them do there thing without to much hassle.



> He was pushin 80 the entire time. It was a pretty bad ass ride.


yeah every ride i have ever got from a state trooper they would push 80-90 mph. its funny because they'll speed and then complain about everyone else driving slow. its also cool when they let you sit in the front seat and they have there huge fucking shotgun holster right beside you. never had one turn on the lights for me even though i always ask.


----------



## BLEVE

ive gotten lots of rides from cops. most interesting probably was when the dude i was with had 80 doses (of L) in his pack and i a nice bag of greens. talk about a tense ride.. longest 30mins of my life. cop was totally chill tho.


----------



## stove

The two cool rides I've picked up from cops...(the ONLY two)

A county sherrif in Montana picked me up walking at night into a canyon and dropped me at a camping spot. I swore that I would be fine, it was maybe 10 degrees out...He probably would have driven me to Bozeman, but I was a dumbass.

I was trying to hitch out of Pecs, Hungary to Budapest with this Hungarian chick I know. Well she kinda screw up direction and we ended up at this onramp in the middle of fuckall nowhere, surrounded by cornfields after walking and hitching for maybe three hours in the sun. It's getting dark and this cop car pulls over. The two cops explain to my friend (In Hungarian) that they are dropping off a prisoner, and if we are still there in like two hours, they'll give us a lift.
Two hours and maybe three cars later, running in circles to avoid killer mosquitos, they come back. Without a pat, an ID check, or anything, they let us just hop in- Zsuzsanna in front, one of the cops in the back with me. We had our packs. They didn't speak a WORD of English, but were really chill and bought us dinner, and asked a guy to drive us they other 150km (they had taken us 150kms already or so).


----------

